# Rocket green LED



## Chris! (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello,

The green LED on the front of my Mozzafiato has stopped working. It seems to be just the LED as the machine is still working fine and the PID screen still lights up as normal.

It's not flashing as if the water tank is empty either (it's fully topped up!)

Any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

unplug the machine.

Open the machine up and check if the wire is connected to the Gicar box and to the light itself.

if that's the case, then check for continuity / resistance if you can. If you don't get a reading, then your light is faulty.


----------



## Chris! (Jan 27, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> unplug the machine.
> 
> Open the machine up and check if the wire is connected to the Gicar box and to the light itself.
> 
> if that's the case, then check for continuity / resistance if you can. If you don't get a reading, then your light is faulty.


 Thanks for that. Strangely it has started working again now. Guessing it's a dodgy connection like you say.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Replacements available at bellabarista if you find there is an issue with the LED or wires:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-espresso-green-led-control-light.html


----------

